# Lower Salmon, Eagle Creek road and takeout



## RDW1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The Eagle Creek rd is closed due to fire. It will not be possible to take out there.


----------



## RDW1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I will update when it opens back up or folks can call the Cottonwood BLM office for info.


----------



## RDW1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Eagle Creek rd is open


----------

